# Tub Drain Install - What's The Trick?



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Good old-fashioned plumber's putty on the drain flange. Skip the silicone and teflon.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Plumbers putty will turn a fiberglass tub yellow.


----------

